# Attachment Style Questionnaire



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thought this was useful, at the end, it explains the four styles in a way which makes a lot of sense (in terms of anxiety and dissmissiveness).

http://www.web-research-design.net/cgi-bin/crq/crq.pl

I'm "preoccupied insecure" currently! Attachment, however, can vary with time so I've got my fingers crossed.

Enjoy...


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

I am also rated a preoccupied insicure.....


----------



## namnlavs (Nov 27, 2008)

fearful-avoidant.

neither did it scare or surprised me.
the worse thing was that the most questions actually didn't apply to me at all.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

I got pretty close to the center on the preoccupied side.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

secure 
hmm i wasn't expecting that


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Since Ive never really had what I would consider a real girlfriend and since Im single I didnt think any of those questions applied to me and I just put strongly disagree on everything. Im in the dismissive category.


----------



## Obviously (Jan 6, 2009)

My score: "You fall into the secure quadrant, comfortable expressing emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders."

Are you having a laugh?


----------

